# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  80 روز >>فوری<<

## Pasha

*سلام.امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
چند روز پیش تاپیکی با عنوان سفر حج زده شد که پاسخ های مختلفی توش بود.اون تاپیک رو خوندم ولی پاسخی که قانعم کنه نبود(رتبه زیر 1000 یا 2000 که اصلا قابل باور نیست برام و با تمام احترام نمیدونم با چه دلیل و منطق و یا میانگین درصدی این رتبه رو عنوان کردن)
 از طرفی شرایط متفاوتی با استارتر اون تاپیک دارم و همچنین میخوام سوالایی که ازش پرسیده بودین رو درمورد خودم توضیح بدم.

1-من بیست سالمه و برا سومین باره که پشت کنکورم متاسفانه!تا امروز چیزی نخوندم و میدونم که اشتباه کردم.
2-امسال مسلما سال اخری که کنکور میدم
3-پارسال رتبه منطقه 2 من 40 هزار شده(تقریبا) با حدود 1-2 هفته مطالعه فقط.
4-در مورد پایه دیدگاه خاصی ندارم و تعریف هرکس در مورد اون متفاوته ولی در حد معدل 17/67 کتبی نهایی ام و سرعت مطالعه خوبی دارم
5-انگیزه جبران و توانایی لازم برا مطالعه ساعت بالا (15-16 ساعت در روز ) رو دارم
6-هدفم یا خواستم رتبه 9-10 هزار منطقه دو هست که میشه 19-21 هزار کشوری

دلیل ایجاد تاپیک:
فکر کنم این فکر رو هممون حداقل یه بار تجربه کردیم ،حالا نه صرفا درس بلکه تو هر مسیر ناشناخته ای که میخوای قدم بزاری ترس قدم اول خیلی زیاده
خب این ترس رو من هم دارم وبه نوعی میخوام بدونم تو این مدت چیکار میشه کرد اصلا!؟؟چی کاری براش باید بکنم؟؟چه راهکاری وجود داره؟

*

----------


## bahador.h

> *سلام.امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
> چند روز پیش تاپیکی با عنوان سفر حج زده شد که پاسخ های مختلفی توش بود.اون تاپیک رو خوندم ولی پاسخی که قانعم کنه نبود(رتبه زیر 1000 یا 2000 که اصلا قابل باور نیست برام و با تمام احترام نمیدونم با چه دلیل و منطق و یا میانگین درصدی این رتبه رو عنوان کردن)
>  از طرفی شرایط متفاوتی با استارتر اون تاپیک دارم و همچنین میخوام سوالایی که ازش پرسیده بودین رو درمورد خودم توضیح بدم.
> 
> 1-من بیست سالمه و برا سومین باره که پشت کنکورم متاسفانه!تا امروز چیزی نخوندم و میدونم که اشتباه کردم.
> 2-امسال مسلما سال اخری که کنکور میدم
> 3-پارسال رتبه منطقه 2 من 40 هزار شده(تقریبا) با حدود 1-2 هفته مطالعه فقط.
> 4-در مورد پایه دیدگاه خاصی ندارم و تعریف هرکس در مورد اون متفاوته ولی در حد معدل 17/67 کتبی نهایی ام و سرعت مطالعه خوبی دارم
> 5-انگیزه جبران و توانایی لازم برا مطالعه ساعت بالا (15-16 ساعت در روز ) رو دارم
> ...





شاید ناراحت شی از حرفم!
ولی یه راه داره

برو تو دلِ ترس

بعد به خودت میگی:
"زکی.این بود؟ : /


: )

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> *سلام.امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
> چند روز پیش تاپیکی با عنوان سفر حج زده شد که پاسخ های مختلفی توش بود.اون تاپیک رو خوندم ولی پاسخی که قانعم کنه نبود(رتبه زیر 1000 یا 2000 که اصلا قابل باور نیست برام و با تمام احترام نمیدونم با چه دلیل و منطق و یا میانگین درصدی این رتبه رو عنوان کردن)
>  از طرفی شرایط متفاوتی با استارتر اون تاپیک دارم و همچنین میخوام سوالایی که ازش پرسیده بودین رو درمورد خودم توضیح بدم.
> 
> 1-من بیست سالمه و برا سومین باره که پشت کنکورم متاسفانه!تا امروز چیزی نخوندم و میدونم که اشتباه کردم.
> 2-امسال مسلما سال اخری که کنکور میدم
> 3-پارسال رتبه منطقه 2 من 40 هزار شده(تقریبا) با حدود 1-2 هفته مطالعه فقط.
> 4-در مورد پایه دیدگاه خاصی ندارم و تعریف هرکس در مورد اون متفاوته ولی در حد معدل 17/67 کتبی نهایی ام و سرعت مطالعه خوبی دارم
> 5-انگیزه جبران و توانایی لازم برا مطالعه ساعت بالا (15-16 ساعت در روز ) رو دارم
> ...


راهکار که همون راهکارایی هست که به اون دوستمون گفتیم...اولویت بندی مباحث و خوندن و شروع کردن هر چی سریع تر :Yahoo (100): 
ولی یه چیزی میخوام بگم لطفا مدافعای حقوق بشر(دوستان زیادی خوش بین) بهشون بر نخوره... ادم از یه سوراخ دوبار گزیده نمیشه...حواست خیلی به این دو ماه باشه...برا 15 16 ساعت درس خوندنتم اول یه چن روز امتحان کن ببین واقعن میتونی بعد توو شرایطت ذکر کن.... خیلی از اونایی که عاشقانه درس میخونن برا چن هفته میانگین 13 ساعت مطالعشونه... یجوری پیش نرو که دوام حرفای امروزت یه هفته باشه

----------


## hamed_habibi

​زیست جانوری انسنای پیش دو بخون

----------


## bahador.h

> *سلام.امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
> چند روز پیش تاپیکی با عنوان سفر حج زده شد که پاسخ های مختلفی توش بود.اون تاپیک رو خوندم ولی پاسخی که قانعم کنه نبود(رتبه زیر 1000 یا 2000 که اصلا قابل باور نیست برام و با تمام احترام نمیدونم با چه دلیل و منطق و یا میانگین درصدی این رتبه رو عنوان کردن)
>  از طرفی شرایط متفاوتی با استارتر اون تاپیک دارم و همچنین میخوام سوالایی که ازش پرسیده بودین رو درمورد خودم توضیح بدم.
> 
> 1-من بیست سالمه و برا سومین باره که پشت کنکورم متاسفانه!تا امروز چیزی نخوندم و میدونم که اشتباه کردم.
> 2-امسال مسلما سال اخری که کنکور میدم
> 3-پارسال رتبه منطقه 2 من 40 هزار شده(تقریبا) با حدود 1-2 هفته مطالعه فقط.
> 4-در مورد پایه دیدگاه خاصی ندارم و تعریف هرکس در مورد اون متفاوته ولی در حد معدل 17/67 کتبی نهایی ام و سرعت مطالعه خوبی دارم
> 5-انگیزه جبران و توانایی لازم برا مطالعه ساعت بالا (15-16 ساعت در روز ) رو دارم
> ...



راستش حسِ الانتو درک میکنم.یه حس گیج و مبهم که انگار لبه پرتگاه وایسادی تا یکی برسه و با حرفای خوبش یا حس و حال عالیش،دستتو بگیره 
ولی رفیق 
در حدی بگم که هیچ کس نیست!خودت،منجی خودت باش
تو این انجمن چه بخوایم چه نخوایم هرکی با سطح معلومات خودش و تجربه هاش یه نظری میده و هیچ احساس مسولیتی هم نسبت به درست بودن یا نبودنش نداره!(توهین نشه)
درسته که میگن "نظراتو بپرس و تجربه ها رو قبل اینکه خودت تجربه کنی،از دیگران سوال کن"
ولی خب....
تو میخوای سلیقتو بشنوی یا حقیقتو؟: )
حقیقتو نه من میگم نه کسِ دیگه ای
وجدانتو بریز رو کاغذ،خودِ خدا خودشو بهت نشون میده
یه چیز دیگه
ایمان سرورپور میگفت:
هر وقت یه راهیو رفتی دیدی تنهایی،جای اینکه شک کنی به درست بودنش،بیشتر باورش کن 


یا علی

----------


## hamed_habibi

زبان لغت گرامر کلوز....دینی کامل بخون..عربی ک زنگ تفریحه کلا منصوبات ترجمه تشکیل تحلیل....ادبیات غیر زبان فارسی...زیست پیش دو 20درصده تو قوی بخونی 15درصد میشه گرفت از پیش یک هم میشه 2تا سوال زد از سال سوم میشه 5تا زد از دومم ک بنظرم راحته میشه از 4فصل اول 3تا تست زد حالا بقیشم بخون...از فیزیک پیش دو نور گرما بردار کار..خازن بخون..ریاضی امار احتمال حد مشتق اهنگ تغییرات مشتق درنقطه...مثلثاتم بخون بلد باشی...شیمی دوم بخون مفاهیم خط ویژه حتما بخون

----------


## Pasha

*هایلایت.
چه کار میشه کرد اصلا؟
میشه رسید به اون رتبه؟*

----------


## mina_77

> *هایلایت.
> چه کار میشه کرد اصلا؟
> میشه رسید به اون رتبه؟*


بخدا تویی که میگی صفره صفرم از من بیشتر خونوی
تو رو خدا نگاه امضام کن
امضا مستضعفاست
خاک به سرم شد رفتتتتت

----------


## tear_goddess

یکی بود ک میگف تو یه هفته زیر 10000 بیارید  :Yahoo (21):  کی بود ؟؟

----------


## morteza20

سلام 
فرصت کافی برای رسیدن به رتبه های خوب 4 رقمی هست بعضی ها خیلی خوشبینانه فکر میکنن شاید بیان بهت بگن میتونی  زیر 500 بیاری نه واقعا نمیشه (البته برای سطح صفر) اما رتبه ای که تو میخوای قابل دسترسه حتی رتبه ای بهتر در حد 4 هزار و 5 هزار و . . . حتی میشه به داروسازی رسید با درصد خوب زمین شناسی ، فقط اراده میخواد.
روی عمومی ها به ویژه ادبیات و دینی سرمایه گذاری کنی و شیمی و زیست هرکدوم رو 3 تا 4 ساعت در روز بخونی، مباحث ساده و زود بازده ریاضی (مثل دنباله،حد،آمار و . . .) و فیزیک (مثل پیش2 و نور) رو مطالعه کنی رتبه ی قابل قبولی میاری

----------


## sahelam

همینجا یکی از دوستان برنامه 75 روزه کاملی رو گذاشته بودن که خیلی خوووووب بود . من با اینکه حدودا همه رو جمع کرده بودم ولی این زمان باقی رو با اون برنامه جمع بندی می کنم و عااااالیه :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## parnia-sh

کمکم کنید \( پزشکی در 75 روز)

----------


## sahelam

> کمکم کنید \( پزشکی در 75 روز)


همین بود :Yahoo (4):

----------


## parnia-sh

> همین بود


برنامش واقعن عالیه :Yahoo (16):

----------


## unlucky

سلام دوست عزیز
به عنوان کسی که تا حالا کنکور نداده . یک سری تجربه ها توی درس خوندن دارم
اینارو به تو ام میگم اگه دوست داشتی استفاده کن ضرر نمیکنی

1 : 16 ساعت مطالعه برای شروع خیلی زیاده 
10 رو امتحان کن ( تازه به نظر من باید 6 ساعت باشه ولی به هر حال ... )
بعدش یواش یواش بیشترش کن
چون اگه یهو با 16 ساعت شروع کنی تا 3 یا 4 روز ادامه میدی نهایتا و بعدش مطمئن باش تا 1 هفته نمیخونی
و در نهایت 2 هفته از وقتتو ریختی دور

2 : درس ها یا تمرینی ان یا حفظی ان و یا مفهومی ان
هر درسی حتما جز یکی از اینا نیست . مثلا مثل شیمی : بخش تمرینی داره . حفظی داره . مفهومی هم داره
در کل : درس های مفهومی مثل زیست شناسی و دینی رو به نظرم نباید اصلا حفظ کنی
یادش بگیر
هر 1 صفحه که میخونی 1 دقیقه وقت بزار واسه خودت توضیح بده که جریان چی بود و چه اتفاقی افتاد ( خیلی تاثیر داره )
برای دروس تمرینی ( یا بخش های تمرینی از درس های مختلف ) پیشنهاد میکنم وقت خودتو برای خوندن زیاد و تکرار جزوه ( یا درسنامه کتاب کمک اموزشی و... ) هدر ندی . یبار یه مطالعه عادی ازش داشته باش و بقیه رو به تست بسپار
نکته هایی که چنین دروسی دارن رو توی تست هایی که میزنی هم یاد میگیری هم مرور میشه واست. توی تمرینی ها باید فقط و فقط با حل کردن سوال به تسلط برسی راه دیگه ای نداره
دروس حفظی هم که مشخصه تکرار . تکرار . و تکرار

3 : اگه با قالب کلی انجمن اشنا باشی کلا بچه ها به 2 دسته تقسیم میشن : مثبت بافا و منفی بافا
مثبت بافا معمولا برای 2 دلیل میگن میشه و از الان به رتبه 2 رقمی هم میرسی :
دلیل اول : دوست نداره نا امید بشی و میخواد که تلاش خودتو بکنی
دلیل دوم : میخواد یه چیزی بهت بفروشه. مثلا دی وی دی جزوه . یا اینکه بفرستنت پیش یه مشاور که فامیل خودشونه و...
منفی بافا هم 3 دلیل دارن :
دلیل اول : داره منطقی حرف میزنه و میگه که با توجه به کسانی که از خیلی وقت پیش به تسلط کافی رسیدن و دارن میخونن و خیلی دلیل های دیگه. از الان مثلا به رتبه 2 رقمی رسیدن یه چیز ارمانیه و...
دلیل دوم : خودش چون نخونده و شروع هم نمیکنه دوست نداره تو هم بخونی
دلیل سوم : چون خودش خونده و الان به تسلط رسیده دوست نداره تو هم بخونی
راستش من خودم جز دسته منفی بافا حساب میشم و اگه در تاپیکای دیگه پستامو دیده باشی اینطور فکر میکنی
اما جز دلیل اول حساب میشم و یه جورای منطقی صحبت کردم ( چونکه در کنکور 96 و 97 من هیچگونه رقابتی با بقیه عزیزان ندارم )
اگه الان میگفتی رتبه 2 رقمی و 1 رقمی میخوای مطمئنا هیچوقت نمیومدم واست این پستو بنویسم اما واقعا رتبه ای که تو مد نظرته از الان ممکنه
فقط پایداری لازمه ینی اینکه از الان تا 1 روز قبل کنکورت بشینی حسابی بخونی ( روز قبل از کنکورو فقط بشین استراحت کن. به شخصه ترجیح میدم تنهایی برم توی یه پیتزا فروشی و با ارامش غذامو بخورم. ترجیحا کنج پتزا فروشی  :Yahoo (4):  )
و به نظرم شاید حتی بتونی به رتبه های زیر 2000 برسی یا شاید رتبه ای که هیچوقت فکرشو هم نمیکردی ( بستگی به هوشت و درس خوندنت و پایداریت داره )

4 : اگه هدفت در حد همین رتبه های 5000 و 6000 تا 10000 هستش به نظرم کارنامه های کسانی که این رتبه ارو اوردن رو ببین و سعی کن درس خوندنتو در هد 10 درصد بالاتر از درصد های اونا برسونی
یا به عبارتی میتونی از یه سری جاها بزنی 
اما جایی رو حذف کن که به بقیه قسمت ها ربطی نداشته باشه
مثلا اگه بیای سهمی هارو حذف کنی کار خیلی اشتباهیه
چون معادله ازش میاد . تابع ازش میاد . رسم نمودار ازش میاد و...
اما میتونی مثلا ژنتیک زیست رو حدف کنی ( هرچند خیلی خیلی تراز آوره )
اما مربوط به قسمت های دیگه نمیشه
و سوالات ژنتیک مشخصه
اما هرچقدر که از یک درس حذف میکنی باید به اندازه همون وقتتو روی مطالب دیگش بزاری که حسابی یادشون بگیری

واقعیتش من خودم خیلی حس خوبی نسبت به این پیشنهاد ندارم. و در کل با حذف کردن موافق نیستم اما چون تایمت 80 روزه این پیشنهادو دادم. اگه میتونی همرو بخون

5 : موسسه هایی که میبنی همش به خاطر پوله
تبلیغات و... همشون...
باید قبول کنی موسسات عاشق چشم و ابروی ما نیستن که بیان دل بسوزونن
مثلا وقتی آقای منتظری میاد و کلی داد میزنه و به نفس نفس میوفته. دلسوز تو نیست . به فکر جیب خودشه
اما از جنبه رقابتی که با هم دارن بعضیاشون کار بهتری نسبت به موسسه دیگه میکنن...
با توجه به وقت کمت شاید فیلم نگاه کردن گزینه خوبی نباشه اما سایت آلا رو بهت پیشنهاد میکنم 
مباحثی که واقعا مشکل داری از اونجا ببین ( نه همه ی فیلم هارو ) فقط مباحثی که مشکل داری
اما به موسسه های اموزشی اصلا اطمینان نکن

فقط در مورد دینی . من خودم به شخصه همایش علیرضا یوسفیان پور رو رفتم ( دبیر دینی از موسسه حرف اخر )
راستش به نظرم خیلی خوب بود
دانشمندا هم ثابت کردن که وقتی یه چیزی رو با تصویر و شکل و رنگ یاد بگیری هر 2 نمیکره مغزت فعال میشه و یادگیری بهتره
نمیخوام هیچگونه تبلیغی کرده باشم اما واقعا به نظرم خیلی خوب بود دینی ایشون
و شعارش اینه که در 4 روز بالای 90 درصد بزنید
به نظرم با 4 روز نمیشه شما 8 روز رو واسش بزار و 2 بار ببین فیلم هارو ( البته اگه نمونه کارشو دیدی و خوشت اومد )
و به نظرم : تنها فیلم نمیشه یک دور هم خودت کتابو سطحی بخونی بد نیست

اینم در نظر داشته باش چون دینی حرف اخر خوبه ( البته از نظر من. شاید از نظر تو نباشه ) دلیل نمیشه که بقیه درس های این موسسه هم خوب باشه
در کل اگه یه زمانی خواستی از موسسه ها  استفاده کنی حتما قبلش نمونه کار ببین ( اگه تونستی همایش برو )
بعدش انتخاب کن
ولی به شخصه دینی یوسفیان رو قبول دارم

6 : خواب خییییلی مهمه
اصلا ازش کم نکن
6 یا 7 ساعت در روز حداقل باید بخوابی
2 تا فایده مهم داره :
یک : استراحت میکنی هم از نظر روحی هم از نظر جسمی
دو : خواب باعث تثبیت چیز هایی که در طول روز خوندی میشه

7 : خوردن مواد مغزی مثل مغز هارو در طول روز فراموش نکن . واقعا انرژی میده

8 : مشاور و برنامه ریز و ... هم همش کشکه ( لااقل از نظر من )
بهترین برنامه ریز و مشاور برای خودت فقط خودتی

9 : در روز هایی که خوابت میگیره 
سعی کن نخوابی چون تایمت بهم میریزه 
اما درس هم نخون ( چون بیتشر خوابت میگیره )
هروقت خوابت گرفت نیم ساعت تا 1 ساعت بعدش سعی کن هرجور که شده خودتو بیدار نگه داری از جمله سرگرمی ها ( فقط با وسایلی مثل پیسی و موبایل و ... رو پیشنهاد نمیکنم چون باعث خسته تر شدن ذهنت میشه )
اما بیدار بمون
مطمین باش اگه تا 1 ساعت بعدش دووم بیاری خوابت میپره و دوباره میتونی درسو ادامه بدی
ولی وقتی خیلی خوابت میاد اصلا نباید ادامه درس بدی برو خودتو تا یکم بعدش با ی چیزی مشغول کن 

و در آخر :
امیدوارم به خواسته هات برسی و بعد از نتیجه کنکور خودتو خونوادتو خوشحال کنی :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (90):

----------


## Amin97

موندم فقط تو کفی این انگیزه های انفجاری که تو این چند هفته اخر بین بچه هایی شبیه خودم! ایجاد میشه 
ببین مسئله اصلی همین خوندس از پس درس خوندن براومدی قبولی مهم نیس چه ساعتی بخونی چون درس خوندن به هزار و یک عامل بستگی داره ولی از همه مهم ترشون انگیزه و علاقس که حداقل من ندارم شمارو نمیدونم

----------


## Lara27

:Yahoo (43):  @arsalan_moghtada

----------


## vahidz771

شما سه سال وایسادی سه سال دیگه هم وایسی بزنامه همینه! اینو از روی تاپیک زدنت میگم! دنبال رتبه هستی؟ یا از یکی ازین سایت ها برنامه بخر و مردکنه اجرا کن! یا خودت یه برنامه بریز با کمک یه مشاور و بازم مردونه اجرا کن! دومی بهتره چون متناسب با شرایطت هست! تاپیک زدن و درخ است موفق شدن از دیگران یه چیز خنده دار هست چون فقز دنبال اینیم ببینیم میشه موفق شیم یا نه! بیشتر از ۸۰ روز مونده تو همین ۸۰ روز باور کن مرد خوندن باشی زیر هزار میاری چه برسه ده هزار! این روزا خیلی از کنکوری ها خستن حتی دلشون میخواد همین الان‌کنکور بدن! از همین فرصت میشه (سوء)استفاده کرد و جلو زد  :Yahoo (1): 
موفق باشی

----------


## Shayan.m

سلام
من اگر بودم این کارو میکردم ولی یکم ریسک داره
تا آزمون 26 خرداد سنجش فقط اختصاصی ها( البته بعضی مباحث قطعا باید حذف بشن ) رو میخوندم و در ضمن مطالعه مرور و تست زیاد هم انجام میدادم 
و در  سه هفته باقی مانده تا کنکور عمومی ها رو میخوندم و اختصاصی هایی که خوندم رو مرور میکردم
عمومی ها خیلی زود بازده هستن

----------


## parnia-sh

> @arsalan_moghtada


اشتباه یاد کردی! @afshin_moghtada

----------


## Lara27

> اشتباه یاد کردی! @afshin_moghtada



نه ارسلان مقتدا هم داشتیم که هدفش همین 20  هزار کشوری بود
600تا هم تاپیک زد اخرش نمیدونم چرا به جواب نرسید  :Yahoo (110): وهنوزم میخواد بپرسه میشه یا نمیشه
نمیدونم اگر بقیه بگن نمیشه نمیخواد بخونه؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## parnia-sh

> نه ارسلان مقتدا هم داشتیم که هدفش همین 20  هزار کشوری بود
> 600تا هم تاپیک زد اخرش نمیدونم چرا به جواب نرسید وهنوزم میخواد بپرسه میشه یا نمیشه
> نمیدونم اگر بقیه بگن نمیشه نمیخواد بخونه؟


چنین کسایی رو اصلن درک نمیکنم!

----------


## hamed_habibi

​اونی ک منطقه س باشه ازالان بخونه زیر 2000راحت میاره زمین بالا بزنه ک خیلی راحت زیر1500

----------


## hamed_habibi

​حرف اخر همه درساش عالیه من مساعل شیمی تو کتم نمیرفت الان راحت حل میکنم زیستش همون کاریو کرده ک ده تا کتاب تست باهم نیمتونن بکنن..من ک راضیم پیشرفت کردم ولی زبان ونوس قوی تره


> سلام دوست عزیز
> به عنوان کسی که تا حالا کنکور نداده . یک سری تجربه ها توی درس خوندن دارم
> اینارو به تو ام میگم اگه دوست داشتی استفاده کن ضرر نمیکنی
> 
> 1 : 16 ساعت مطالعه برای شروع خیلی زیاده 
> 10 رو امتحان کن ( تازه به نظر من باید 6 ساعت باشه ولی به هر حال ... )
> بعدش یواش یواش بیشترش کن
> چون اگه یهو با 16 ساعت شروع کنی تا 3 یا 4 روز ادامه میدی نهایتا و بعدش مطمئن باش تا 1 هفته نمیخونی
> و در نهایت 2 هفته از وقتتو ریختی دور
> ...

----------


## Behnam10

> ​زیست جانوری انسنای پیش دو بخون


حامد جان اين دقيقا حرف هايي بود كه اگه يادت باشه بهت گفته بودم ...
متاسفانه غيرت و حمّيت براي موفقيت در بعضي ها وجود نداره و فك ميكنند موفقيت نياز به آمپول و ... داره !
اميدوارم به اون حرف هام رسيده باشي ...
منتظر تاپيك هاي مشابه  در روز هاي آينده باش ..

پ . ن : اين پست اصلا اشاره به شخص خاصي نداره !! فقط چون مضمون تاپيك مشابه بحثي بود كه من و آقا حامد داشتيم ، ايشون رو نقل گرفتم!!
و يه جمله به استارتر :
موفقيت فقط محدود به قبولي دانشگاه و ... نميشه !!
سعي كن استعدادت رو كشف كني !!
در ضمن براي زيست بهترين كار همينيه كه حامد گفت ؛ پيش ٢ رو جدي بگير !!

----------


## hamed_habibi

​بله درسته


> حامد جان اين دقيقا حرف هايي بود كه اگه يادت باشه بهت گفته بودم ...
> متاسفانه غيرت و حمّيت براي موفقيت در بعضي ها وجود نداره و فك ميكنند موفقيت نياز به آمپول و ... داره !
> اميدوارم به اون حرف هام رسيده باشي ...
> منتظر تاپيك هاي مشابه  در روز هاي آينده باش ..
> 
> پ . ن : اين پست اصلا اشاره به شخص خاصي نداره !! فقط چون مضمون تاپيك مشابه بحثي بود كه من و آقا حامد داشتيم ، ايشون رو نقل گرفتم!!
> و يه جمله به استارتر :
> موفقيت فقط محدود به قبولي دانشگاه و ... نميشه !!
> سعي كن استعدادت رو كشف كني !!
> در ضمن براي زيست بهترين كار همينيه كه حامد گفت ؛ پيش ٢ رو جدي بگير !!

----------


## sahelam

> ​اونی ک منطقه س باشه ازالان بخونه زیر 2000راحت میاره زمین بالا بزنه ک خیلی راحت زیر1500


منم منطقه سه هستم ... یعنی میتونم؟با اینکه خیلی وقته میخونم ولی دو هفته اس خیلی جدی تر شروع کردم.دعام کنید :Yahoo (5):

----------


## MR.BENYAMIN

میشه این 80 روز فوق العاده بود 
میشه هنوزم نتیجه گرفت فقط تلاش میخواد و نگاه نکردن به گذشته 
مطالب وجزوه های زیادیم توی نت هست که بدرد این زمان میخوره 
از سایت دوستمونم استفاده کن مطالب خوبی داره : لینک سایت کنکوری

----------


## sahelam

> میشه این 80 روز فوق العاده بود 
> میشه هنوزم نتیجه گرفت فقط تلاش میخواد و نگاه نکردن به گذشته 
> مطالب وجزوه های زیادیم توی نت هست که بدرد این زمان میخوره 
> از سایت دوستمونم استفاده کن مطالب خوبی داره : لینک سایت کنکوری


مرسییییی :Yahoo (81):

----------


## reza-75

به عقیده من تا روز قبل کنکور هم میشه خوند و همونا باعث بشه سوالم بزنی من پارسال رشته ریاضی رتبم 8072 منطقه 2 شد
که با تخمین اخرین ارمون ازمایشی گزینه 16000 بودم وهنوز خیلی از مطالبو نخونده بودم لاقل تسلط نداشتم چون اکثرا تو بعضی از درس ها یه سوال میدن که تو فقط باید فرمول بلد باشید

----------


## mina_77

> به عقیده من تا روز قبل کنکور هم میشه خوند و همونا باعث بشه سوالم بزنی من پارسال رشته ریاضی رتبم 8072 منطقه 2 شد
> که با تخمین اخرین ارمون ازمایشی گزینه 16000 بودم وهنوز خیلی از مطالبو نخونده بودم لاقل تسلط نداشتم چون اکثرا تو بعضی از درس ها یه سوال میدن که تو فقط باید فرمول بلد باشید


واقعاااا؟
مرسی انرژی گرفتم

----------


## Mohamaad-R1

سلام امیدوارم که حالتون خوبباشه وهیچ وقت خسته نشینبا هوای کسالت آور بهار----ببین اگه هدفت واقعن خوندن وقبول شدن باشه باید خودتو رنده کنی و اینکه سعی کن گذینشی انتخاب کنی یعنی مباحث سخت پر-- سعی کن تمام زیستو بخون دوهفته فقط به زیست وقت بده وشب وروز زیست بخون به همین روش عمل کن مطمِین باش که این بهترین روشه چون خودم رفتم وجواب میده البته روش خودت مهمتره هرطور کهراحتی ولی توی این فرصت کم یادت باشه که تو من هرکسی دیگه فرصت هیچ آزمون وخطایی رونداریم پس پیش به سوی موفقیت-----------------------------------

----------


## WickedSick

میشه یا نه؟
:]




البته تصویر رو از آخر به اول باید ببینی =))

----------


## eskalis

*این انجمن بی.صاب اگه یک روز مونده به کنکور هم بیای توش بگی هیچی نخوندم ، افرادی چون حامد یگانه میان میگن چرا که نشه و همون لحظه هم 24 ساعت رو به 9 تا کتاب تقسیم میکنن و الگوریتمیش میکنن میگن بخوان و  فردا قبل ازمون کنکور هم مرور کن زیر 500 میشی!!!  مشکل با حامد ندارم(   منظورم از حامد یک سری تیپ شخصیتا هستن که اینجور فکرایی دارن یا بهتر بگم تحجر فکری دارن)
.....................................
میخوام یک واقعیت رو بگم ، ک شاید بتونم حداقل یکی شده رو منطقیش کنم  و منطقی فکر کنه..


دوست عزیزم کنکور کار میخواد ، از روزی که این مسنجرا اومده همه ی فکرا و ذهنا بین صفرویک گیر کردن هیچ کدومشون ذهن روزنامه خون و رمان خون ندارن ،تا یک مطلبی از سه خط بیشتر باشه سریع ردش میکنن و نمیخوننش و حوصلشو ندارن، از این ادما توی همین انجمن زیادن و این ادما عاشق عکس نوشته و دیالوگ هستن ، که نیچه چی گف؟ صادق هدایت چی گف،مایکل چی گف ، فرانکل چی گف هوگو چی گف... اینا ادمای هیجانی هستن و از روی احساس تصمیم میگیرن ملموس ترش کنم هندی فکر میکنن ادبیاتیش کنم اغراقی فکر میکنن. میخوان ره هزارشبه رو یک شبه برن.. واسه تشخیص ادما از روی دو پست الی سه پستشون مشخص میشه و اینکه احساسشون رو بروز میدن و ادم هم که میدونه هسته فکری ادما همین احساس شون هست.. و میشه از روی رفتارشون اونارو قضاوت کرد.. و نباید به حرفاشون دل بست .

مخلص کلام :
منطقی فکر کن !!! 78 روز دیگه وقت داری بر اساس توان تو توی یک روز محاسبه کن و برنامه بریز و اصل موفقیت تو راضی کردن وجدان تو هست که توان تو گذاشتی...
بازم میگم ، من طرف حسابم اقا حامد نیست (تیپ شخصیتای حامد منظورمه )..
...............................

دارین به کجا میرین به خودتون بیایید دیگه...
*Parlooo@

----------


## mohammad.sa

> واقعاااا؟
> مرسی انرژی گرفتم


من فصل ۱۱ سوم دقیقا یک روز مونده به کنکور واسه اولین بار خوندم ۲تا تستشم درست جواب دادم.البته ۲بار خوندم تست ۹۰ به بعدم زدم...

----------


## unlucky

> *
> دارین به کجا میرین به خودتون بیایید دیگه...
> 
> *


چه عجب یکی پیدا شد طرز فکرش با من موافق باشه  :Yahoo (4): 
البته باید در مورد استارتر بگم که ایشون رتبه 10000 میخوان ( به نظر من که ممکنه )
زیر 500 نمیخوان 

و در مورد اون تیریپ افراد هم که اشاره کردی باید بگم که این ها یک سری اهداف خاص رو دنبال میکنن
هدفشون فقط این نیست که بگن میشه. ( فک کنم خودتم متوجه باشی  :Yahoo (4):  )

----------


## Navid70

دقت کنید من سکوت کردم

----------


## amir_usj

وقتی اینجور تاپیکارو میبینم :  :Y (455):  

جواب من به همه اونایی که این تاپیکارو میزنن اینه : نمیشه

حالا شما بیا بشو 

البته 10000 منطقه 2  اونقدرام سخت نیست ولی به نظرم 10000 با 20000 یا 30000 فرق چندانی نداره 

اگه قرار بود کسی واقا بخونه دیگه منتظر نظر  بقیه نمیموند همه ی توانشو میزاشت حالا چه بقیه بگن میشه یا بگن نمیشه 

واقا نظر خواستن تو این زمینه اونم از بچه های اینجا یکی از ........ ترین کاراییه که میشه انجام داد 

اگه 10 سالم بگذره باز شاهد یه همچین تاپیکایی خواهیم بود باو بس کنید دیگه کنکورو باس با برنامه خوند انقدر دنبال استثنا ها و میانبورا و... نباشید .

----------


## babak2006

> *این انجمن بی.صاب اگه یک روز مونده به کنکور هم بیای توش بگی هیچی نخوندم ، افرادی چون حامد یگانه میان میگن چرا که نشه و همون لحظه هم 24 ساعت رو به 9 تا کتاب تقسیم میکنن و الگوریتمیش میکنن میگن بخوان و  فردا قبل ازمون کنکور هم مرور کن زیر 500 میشی!!!  مشکل با حامد ندارم(   منظورم از حامد یک سری تیپ شخصیتا هستن که اینجور فکرایی دارن یا بهتر بگم تحجر فکری دارن)
> .....................................
> میخوام یک واقعیت رو بگم ، ک شاید بتونم حداقل یکی شده رو منطقیش کنم  و منطقی فکر کنه..
> 
> 
> دوست عزیزم کنکور کار میخواد ، از روزی که این مسنجرا اومده همه ی فکرا و ذهنا بین صفرویک گیر کردن هیچ کدومشون ذهن روزنامه خون و رمان خون ندارن ،تا یک مطلبی از سه خط بیشتر باشه سریع ردش میکنن و نمیخوننش و حوصلشو ندارن، از این ادما توی همین انجمن زیادن و این ادما عاشق عکس نوشته و دیالوگ هستن ، که نیچه چی گف؟ صادق هدایت چی گف،مایکل چی گف ، فرانکل چی گف هوگو چی گف... اینا ادمای هیجانی هستن و از روی احساس تصمیم میگیرن ملموس ترش کنم هندی فکر میکنن ادبیاتیش کنم اغراقی فکر میکنن. میخوان ره هزارشبه رو یک شبه برن.. واسه تشخیص ادما از روی دو پست الی سه پستشون مشخص میشه و اینکه احساسشون رو بروز میدن و ادم هم که میدونه هسته فکری ادما همین احساس شون هست.. و میشه از روی رفتارشون اونارو قضاوت کرد.. و نباید به حرفاشون دل بست .
> 
> مخلص کلام :
> منطقی فکر کن !!! 78 روز دیگه وقت داری بر اساس توان تو توی یک روز محاسبه کن و برنامه بریز و اصل موفقیت تو راضی کردن وجدان تو هست که توان تو گذاشتی...
> ...


درودبرشمادقیقاهمینطوربی رنج گنج میسرنمیشه
نمی شه فردی که ازدوران راهنمایی شب وروزش دنبال کتاب رفتن ومطلب جدید یاد گرفتن بوده رو درکنار یک نفر که سه ماهه می خواد همه این سال ها رو جبران کنه گذاشت احتیاج به یک زمان معقول وتلاشی مستمر داره 
اونایی رو هم که گاهی می بینید اکثریت پایه های قوی داشتن حالا یک مدت بنا به دلایلی دور بودن با یک تلاش درزمان کم به نتیجه می رسن والبته نقش یک سری استعداد های  ذاتی خاص هم بی تاثیر نیست که اینا جمعیت کمی رو تشکیل می دن
پس تلاش کنید و با حرف خودتون رو گول نزنید

----------


## Pasha

*یه وقتایی به حماقت یه عده اندک فقط میشه نشست و خندید
نوشتن متن برای این عده بی فایده است ولی یه سری چیزا رو میگم شاید برداشت کنن
1-زدن تاپیک به زعم شما مشابه تو این انجمن هیچ ایرادی نداره و در صورت مغایرت با قوانین بسته میشه.
2-قبل از جواب دادن تو هر تاپیکی بدون ذهنیت وارد شده و اول متن رو بخونیم و سعی کنیم بفهمیم
3-هیچ اجباری بر هیچ کسی به پاسخ دادن به هر تاپیکی نیست.برا گرفتن چند عدد تشکر لحن تون رو از حالت یک انسان خارج نکرده و همانند خویشان خود سخن نگویید
4-وقتی به کسی میخوایین کمک کنید بالا نرید
5-وقتی کسی یا چیزی رو میتونید قضاوت کنید که اون شرایط رو کاملا تجربه کردین
6-هیچ چیزی در این دنیا از ابتدا وجود نداشته و بعدا ایجاد شده(موارد درسی در این مکان : )  )
7-زدن چنتا تا چند صدتا تست زیست و شیمی و ... تو شرایط معمول و مامان قربونت بره بالا رفتن زیادی برا هیچ کس نداره
8- ارزوی موفقت و دیدن نتایج برای شما


پ.ن:از همه دوستانی که خواستن کمک کنند ممنونم.هرچند بیشتر  میخواستم راهکاری بشنوم و کمی از اون ترس فاصله بگیرم!


لطفا تاپیک رو ببندید*

----------


## ZAPATA

> *یه وقتایی به حماقت یه عده اندک فقط میشه نشست و خندید
> نوشتن متن برای این عده بی فایده است ولی یه سری چیزا رو میگم شاید برداشت کنن
> 1-زدن تاپیک به زعم شما مشابه تو این انجمن هیچ ایرادی نداره و در صورت مغایرت با قوانین بسته میشه.
> 2-قبل از جواب دادن تو هر تاپیکی بدون ذهنیت وارد شده و اول متن رو بخونیم و سعی کنیم بفهمیم
> 3-هیچ اجباری بر هیچ کسی به پاسخ دادن به هر تاپیکی نیست.برا گرفتن چند عدد تشکر لحن تون رو از حالت یک انسان خارج نکرده و همانند خویشان خود سخن نگویید
> 4-وقتی به کسی میخوایین کمک کنید بالا نرید
> 5-وقتی کسی یا چیزی رو میتونید قضاوت کنید که اون شرایط رو کاملا تجربه کردین
> 6-هیچ چیزی در این دنیا از ابتدا وجود نداشته و بعدا ایجاد شده(موارد درسی در این مکان : )  )
> 7-زدن چنتا تا چند صدتا تست زیست و شیمی و ... تو شرایط معمول و مامان قربونت بره بالا رفتن زیادی برا هیچ کس نداره
> ...


الان در چه حدی ؟!؟  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Lara27

> *یه وقتایی به حماقت یه عده اندک فقط میشه نشست و خندید
> نوشتن متن برای این عده بی فایده است ولی یه سری چیزا رو میگم شاید برداشت کنن
> 1-زدن تاپیک به زعم شما مشابه تو این انجمن هیچ ایرادی نداره و در صورت مغایرت با قوانین بسته میشه.
> 2-قبل از جواب دادن تو هر تاپیکی بدون ذهنیت وارد شده و اول متن رو بخونیم و سعی کنیم بفهمیم
> 3-هیچ اجباری بر هیچ کسی به پاسخ دادن به هر تاپیکی نیست.برا گرفتن چند عدد تشکر لحن تون رو از حالت یک انسان خارج نکرده و همانند خویشان خود سخن نگویید
> 4-وقتی به کسی میخوایین کمک کنید بالا نرید
> 5-وقتی کسی یا چیزی رو میتونید قضاوت کنید که اون شرایط رو کاملا تجربه کردین
> 6-هیچ چیزی در این دنیا از ابتدا وجود نداشته و بعدا ایجاد شده(موارد درسی در این مکان : )  )
> 7-زدن چنتا تا چند صدتا تست زیست و شیمی و ... تو شرایط معمول و مامان قربونت بره بالا رفتن زیادی برا هیچ کس نداره
> ...


بشین بخون .بس نیس این همه مدت راهکار شنیدی؟؟؟!

----------


## hamed_habibi

فایل پیوست 69484هیچی نیستن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamed_habibi

استارتر عزیز شما رتبه ایی ک یمخوای زیاد بدست اوردنش سخت نیست باورکن راحت ترین کار ممکنه ...درضمن یادت باشه وقتی داری میخونی 80روز عاشقی میکنی چشماتو میبندی و میبینی بهتراز اونی شدی ک فکرشو میکردی...کنکور کار نداره از مهر خوندی یادی یا اسفند...270تا سوال جلوت میزارن میگن کدومشوبلدی حل کن..اینم بدون ی کشاورز بذری میکاره اوایل مهر وقتی 9ماه بعد میخواد بیاد برش داره شاید یادش بره بهش برسه فراموش کنه ..تو این بذر رو 80روز بعد قراره درو کنی..دراخر اینم بدون موفقیت ربط ب قوانین فیزیکی نداره ربط ب سخت تلاش کردن نداره ...بودن هستن معدل 20هایی ک خر خونی کردن ولی نتیجه نگرفتن..درضمن بعضی دوستان ک دستشون ب گوشت نمیرسه میگن بو میده فک میکنن من ب شما دی وی دی میفروشم . بلاخره بودن ابله ها تو هرجامعه ایی مفیده برای تشخیص...بقول خاویر کرمنت تو کتاب بیشعوری >بیشعوری ی بیماریه ....درمان میشه...تعداد زیادی از دوستان تو این انجمن و باقی جاها بودن ک عین گذشته من مشکل مالی داشتن من کل دروس رو رایگان براشون زدم خیلیا اینو میدونن ولی خب متاسفانه انسانیت مرده همه حسودن هیچکس دوستی صلح نمیخواد..همه دوسدارن بگن اقا هرچقدر تلاش کنی باید ده تا کتاب تست بزنی ...بقول افشار چرا بعد این همه کتاب دی وی دی بازم ریاضی 85درصد زیر 10درصد میزنن؟چون تلاش بدون امید دارن..دوست خوبم شما اگه نتونی تو 80روز تو دروس عمومی بع 50برسی تخصصی 30درصد تو یکسال عمرا ب درصدای بالا تر برسی..میگن تو شهری ب 2نفر گفتن قراره با تیغ شاهرگ شمارو بزنیم سر اون دونفر رو پوشوندن و اب ریختن اب داغ اما اونا سکته کردن فوت شدن چرا چون فکرمیکردن این گرمی گرمی خون بدنه ..نفهمیدن اب داغه.....شاید کسی بخوادد تو 80روز پزشکی قبول شه نتونه ولی عوضش میخونه وقتی رفت سر کنکور اگه قبول نشد ی انگیزه داره سال بعد بمونه چون کلی درسارو خونده...بخدا اونی ک تو روستا زندگی میکنه از ابتدایی واسه کنکور نمیخونه...چون با اساتیدی چون شما برخورد نداشته باکمترین زمان و امکانات بهترینارو میاره..عین سامان تارم ک 5سال دوری از درس اومد نتیجه گرفت خداروشکر تواین انجمن مصاحبه ش هست...تلاش شاید موفقیت نیاره اما انگیزه واسه تلاشی دوباره میاره...باز میشه این در صبح میشه این شب...دوستان گلم شما ب این اقا یاهرکس  این تایپیک  هارومیزنه بگید میشه اون میخونه تو جو میره و شایدم شد..ولی اگه روشنفکر بازی منطقی بازی دربیارید بله 10سالم بخونه نمیشه...ادیسون ی احمق بود مادرش بهش گفت نابغه بخدا امید دادن اصن بد نیست نشدم نشد ولی شب موقع خواب ازخودت راضی ک کسیو ک ناامید بود امید بخشیدی...

----------


## amir_usj

> استارتر عزیز شما رتبه ایی ک یمخوای زیاد بدست اوردنش سخت نیست باورکن راحت ترین کار ممکنه ...درضمن یادت باشه وقتی داری میخونی 80روز عاشقی میکنی چشماتو میبندی و میبینی بهتراز اونی شدی ک فکرشو میکردی...کنکور کار نداره از مهر خوندی یادی یا اسفند...270تا سوال جلوت میزارن میگن کدومشوبلدی حل کن..اینم بدون ی کشاورز بذری میکاره اوایل مهر وقتی 9ماه بعد میخواد بیاد برش داره شاید یادش بره بهش برسه فراموش کنه ..تو این بذر رو 80روز بعد قراره درو کنی..دراخر اینم بدون موفقیت ربط ب قوانین فیزیکی نداره ربط ب سخت تلاش کردن نداره ...بودن هستن معدل 20هایی ک خر خونی کردن ولی نتیجه نگرفتن..درضمن بعضی دوستان ک دستشون ب گوشت نمیرسه میگن بو میده فک میکنن من ب شما دی وی دی میفروشم . بلاخره بودن ابله ها تو هرجامعه ایی مفیده برای تشخیص...بقول خاویر کرمنت تو کتاب بیشعوری >بیشعوری ی بیماریه ....درمان میشه...تعداد زیادی از دوستان تو این انجمن و باقی جاها بودن ک عین گذشته من مشکل مالی داشتن من کل دروس رو رایگان براشون زدم خیلیا اینو میدونن ولی خب متاسفانه انسانیت مرده همه حسودن هیچکس دوستی صلح نمیخواد..همه دوسدارن بگن اقا هرچقدر تلاش کنی باید ده تا کتاب تست بزنی ...بقول افشار چرا بعد این همه کتاب دی وی دی بازم ریاضی 85درصد زیر 10درصد میزنن؟چون تلاش بدون امید دارن..دوست خوبم شما اگه نتونی تو 80روز تو دروس عمومی بع 50برسی تخصصی 30درصد تو یکسال عمرا ب درصدای بالا تر برسی..میگن تو شهری ب 2نفر گفتن قراره با تیغ شاهرگ شمارو بزنیم سر اون دونفر رو پوشوندن و اب ریختن اب داغ اما اونا سکته کردن فوت شدن چرا چون فکرمیکردن این گرمی گرمی خون بدنه ..نفهمیدن اب داغه.....شاید کسی بخوادد تو 80روز پزشکی قبول شه نتونه ولی عوضش میخونه وقتی رفت سر کنکور اگه قبول نشد ی انگیزه داره سال بعد بمونه چون کلی درسارو خونده...بخدا اونی ک تو روستا زندگی میکنه از ابتدایی واسه کنکور نمیخونه...چون با اساتیدی چون شما برخورد نداشته باکمترین زمان و امکانات بهترینارو میاره..عین سامان تارم ک 5سال دوری از درس اومد نتیجه گرفت خداروشکر تواین انجمن مصاحبه ش هست...تلاش شاید موفقیت نیاره اما انگیزه واسه تلاشی دوباره میاره...باز میشه این در صبح میشه این شب...دوستان گلم شما ب این اقا یاهرکس  این تایپیک هارو بگید میشه اون میخونه تو جو میره و شایدم شد..ولی اگه روشنفکر بازی منطقی بازی دربیارید بله 10سالم بخونه نمیشه...ادیسون ی احمق بود مادرش بهش گفت نابغه بخدا امید دادن اصن بد نیست نشدم نشد ولی شب موقع خواب ازخودت راضی ک کسیو ک ناامید بود امید بخشیدی...






هم وجود افراد خوشبین تو جامعه نیازه و هم بدبین ، یکی هواپیما میسازه و یکی دیگه چتر نجات 
.اینکه به بقیه انگیزه میدی خوبه ، ولی شخصیت افراد با هم فرق داره تو میتونی به کسی که یه ماه مونده به کنکورش بگی حتمن اگه خوب بخونه قبوله ولی با گفتن همین حرفت  اون طرف حس جنگیدن  ازش گرفته میشه اخه تو به همین راحتی بهش قول  دادی که موفق میشه ،  بدون اینکه خیلی از چیزا رو درنظر بگیری به راحتی اونارو کنار گذاشتی داری میگی میشه درصورتی که برای موفقیتش باید چیزی بالاتر از تلاش و انگیزه داشته باشه . حس جگجو بودن اینکه به بقیه ثابت کنه که میشه (گاهی اوقات باید به طرف گفت نمیشه تا به خودش بیاد وگرنه کسی که با نه گفتن های بقیه بخواد خودشو ببازه همون بهتر که اصلا شروع نکنه )
 من کاری ندارم تو شبا با گفتن این حرفا به بقیه چجوری میخوابی ولی من مطمعنا خیلی راحت تر از تو میخوابم چون میدونم به کسی اعتماد به نفس کاذب ندادم . این جور حرفا تو طرف تغییر چندانی ایجاد نمیکنه 
گاهی گفتن واقعیت هر چند که تلخ باشه ولی لازمه ، تو فکر کن همه بهت بگن تو حتمن پزشکی  قبولی ایا گفتن یا نگفتن اونا تاثیری روت میزاره . مثلا اگه یکی بهت بگه قبول نمیشی باز روت تاثیر میزاره اصلا نظر بقیه چه اهمیتی میتونه داشته باشه 

.ولا من از دشمنام (اونایی که میگن نمیتونی ) بیشتر از دوستام انگیزه میگیرم حالا شما رو نمیدونم 

.ترس اقای پاشا رو نمی فهمم داداش الان دقیقا از چی میترسی ؟؟؟ از اینکه کنکورو بد بدی ؟؟؟ دیگه بالاتر از سیاهی که رنگی نیست خداییش راهی جز دریافتن این لحظات نیست از الان بشین روزی 16 ساعت بخون حله 10000 میاری (عمرا اگه بتونی اینقدر بخونی  :Yahoo (4):  البته نباید تو این فاصله هیچ حاشیه ای داشته باشی کلا یه جورایی تو اطاق خودتو قرنطینه کن ) مرگ یه بار شیون هم یه بار 


.در آينده حسرت كارهاي نكرده، تا پشيموني از كارهاي كرده، آزار دهنده تر خواهد بود
پس بسم الله پاشو و شروع کن حداقلش بعدا افسوس نمیخوری 

پ.ن:لحنمم خیلی دوستانه بود

----------


## hamed_habibi

ی عمر با درنظر گرفتن خیلی چیزا 40سال کشورمون عقب افتادفایل پیوست 69492


> هم وجود افراد خوشبین تو جامعه نیازه و هم بدبین ، یکی هواپیما میسازه و یکی دیگه چتر نجات 
> .اینکه به بقیه انگیزه میدی خوبه ، ولی شخصیت افراد با هم فرق داره تو میتونی به کسی که یه ماه مونده به کنکورش بگی حتمن اگه خوب بخونه قبوله ولی با گفتن همین حرفت  اون طرف حس جنگیدن  ازش گرفته میشه اخه تو به همین راحتی بهش قول  دادی که موفق میشه ،  بدون اینکه خیلی از چیزا رو درنظر بگیری به راحتی اونارو کنار گذاشتی داری میگی میشه درصورتی که برای موفقیتش باید چیزی بالاتر از تلاش و انگیزه داشته باشه . حس جگجو بودن اینکه به بقیه ثابت کنه که میشه (گاهی اوقات باید به طرف گفت نمیشه تا به خودش بیاد وگرنه کسی که با نه گفتن های بقیه بخواد خودشو ببازه همون بهتر که اصلا شروع نکنه )
>  من کاری ندارم تو شبا با گفتن این حرفا به بقیه چجوری میخوابی ولی من مطمعنا خیلی راحت تر از تو میخوابم چون میدونم به کسی اعتماد به نفس کاذب ندادم .
> گاهی گفتن واقعیت هر چند که تلخ باشه ولی لازمه ، تو فکر کن همه بهت بگن تو حتمن پزشکی  قبولی ایا گفتن یا نگفتن اونا تاثیری روت میزاره . مثلا اگه یکی بهت بگه قبول نمیشی باز روت تاثیر میزاره اصلا نظر بقیه چه اهمیتی میتونه داشته باشه 
> 
> .ولا من از دشمنام (اونایی که میگن نمیتونی ) بیشتر از دوستام انگیزه میگیرم حالا شما رو نمیدونم 
> 
> .ترس اقای پاشا رو نمی فهمم داداش الان دقیقا از چی میترسی ؟؟؟ از اینکه کنکورو بد بدی ؟؟؟ دیگه بالاتر از سیاهی که رنگی نیست خداییش راهی جز دریافتن این لحظات نیست از الان بشین روزی 16 ساعت بخون حله 10000 میاری (عمرا اگه بتونی اینقدر بخونی  البته نباید تو این فاصله هیچ حاشیه ای داشته باشی کلا یه جورایی تو اطاق خودتو قرنطینه کن ) مرگ یه بار شیون هم یه بار 
> 
> ...

----------


## hamed_habibi

فایل پیوست 69493

----------


## amir_usj

> فایل پیوست 69493


منم خوشبینی رو تاییدکردم  :Yahoo (21):  یه بار دیگه اولشو خوب بخون

باو تو اصلا تو یه فاز دیگه ای بیخیال زیاد خودتو اذیت نکن به کارت ادامه بده تو میتونی ببینیم خودت اخر چی کار میکنی

----------


## hamed_habibi

خب دیگه 


> منم خوشبینی رو تاییدکردم  یه بار دیگه اولشو خوب بخون

----------


## hamed_habibi

باشه :Yahoo (111):

----------


## amir_usj

> خب دیگه حالا بجا این حرفا برو ی عکسی انگیزشی بفرس برای این تایپیک ب کسی برنخوره


 
.کلا ربطی به موضوع نداره این عکس ولی دقیقا عکسی که شما فرستادی یه چیزی تو مایه های این عکسه (از نظر ارتباط با موضوع میگم ) 
.قطعا اینو دو (خوشبینی و بد بینی ) در کنار هم لازمه

----------


## Lara27

من نمیفهمم اخه استارتر از کجا این کاربرا رو میشناسه و از نیت قلبیشون با خبره؟
بشین بخون بعضیا هستن خودشون نمیتونن و خب تقصیری هم ندارن بیچاره ها طبق چیزی که دیدن نظر میدن 
دوران مدرسه رو یادت بیار مگه همه شاگرد اول بودن؟
بشین بخون . و به این دقت کن از کی نظر میگیری :Yahoo (110):

----------


## amir_usj

> خب دیگه


 به یه چیز دقت کردی که زیاد نظرتو عوض میکنی تا الان یه پستتو پاک کردی و سه تا پست دیگتم ویرایش کردی و کلا عوضشون کردی . حرفی رو که میزنی پاش بمون یا اصلا حرف نزن (یه جاهایی نمیشه حرفتو پس بگیری)

با تشکر

----------


## Egotist

> arlooo@


دایی از شنبه دیگه بخونم میشه ؟

----------


## eskalis

> دایی از شنبه دیگه بخونم میشه ؟


شرمنده من توی این کار تخصص ندارم ، فقد حامد یگانه

 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saeed211

چرا نشه
میشه
ی رفیق داشتم شب امتحان خوند
صبح پا شد 
علوم پزشکی تبریز قبول شد

----------


## sahelam

> چرا نشه
> میشه
> ی رفیق داشتم شب امتحان خوند
> صبح پا شد 
> علوم پزشکی تبریز قبول شد


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamed_habibi

:Yahoo (4): 


> به یه چیز دقت کردی که زیاد نظرتو عوض میکنی تا الان یه پستتو پاک کردی و سه تا پست دیگتم ویرایش کردی و کلا عوضشون کردی . حرفی رو که میزنی پاش بمون یا اصلا حرف نزن (یه جاهایی نمیشه حرفتو پس بگیری)
> 
> با تشکر

----------


## saeed211

> 


چیه
خب؟
زحمت کشیده از خواب بیدار شده رفته سر جلسه
نباید جواب زحمتشو ببینه؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

فایل پیوست 69497

----------


## mohsen..

> چرا نشه
> میشه
> ی رفیق داشتم شب امتحان خوند
> صبح پا شد 
> علوم پزشکی تبریز قبول شد


من اگه دو روز قبلش بخونم تهران قبول میشم یا نه؟

----------


## saeed211

> من اگه دو روز قبلش بخونم تهران قبول میشم یا نه؟


بایدببینم
پایت قوی هست یا نع :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohsen..

> بایدببینم
> پایت قوی هست یا نع


اره فکر کنم

----------


## hamed_habibi

همیشه هرجا بودم مخالف زیاد داشتم چون منافق نبودم...بازم میگم بدونید ادمایی ک ادعای منطق بودن دارن ترس دارن منطقی نیستن..قسم ب این روزا ک برام بهترین روزای عمرمه عمرا دیگه تحت هیچ شرایطی پست بزنم ولی اینو بدونید تا بزرگ شدن خیلی فاصله دارید..امیدوارم کسایی ک لایقن پزشک مهندس بشن...بقول  شهید مطهری زمانی ب رستگاری رسیدم ک حسادت ترک کردم پاسور تمامی گناهان حسادته...دراخر میدونم باز یک سری بعد کنکور میگن تاثیر 97 چیه باز میگم مثبته اینو بهمن 94 هم گفتم خیلیا حندیدن 95 هم گفتم خنیدیدن باز مثبت شد...این روزا میگذرن ولی 10سال بعد متوجه حرفای بنده میشید نمایشگاه کتاب تهران نزدیکه حتما دوجلد کتاب بخونید..یاعلی :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (4): ...تلاش امید امید امید :Yahoo (35):

----------


## saeed211

> اره فکر کنم


توکل
ب خدا
شما تلاشتو کن
ایشالا میشی

----------


## amir_usj

> همیشه هرجا بودم مخالف زیاد داشتم چون منافق نبودم...بازم میگم بدونید ادمایی ک ادعای منطق بودن دارن ترس دارن منطقی نیستن..قسم ب این روزا ک برام بهترین روزای عمرمه عمرا دیگه تحت هیچ شرایطی پست بزنم ولی اینو بدونید تا بزرگ شدن خیلی فاصله دارید..امیدوارم کسایی ک لایقن پزشک مهندس بشن...بقول  شهید مطهری زمانی ب رستگاری رسیدم ک حسادت ترک کردم پاسور تمامی گناهان حسادته...دراخر میدونم باز یک سری بعد کنکور میگن تاثیر 97 چیه باز میگم مثبته اینو بهمن 94 هم گفتم خیلیا حندیدن 95 هم گفتم خنیدیدن باز مثبت شد...این روزا میگذرن ولی 10سال بعد متوجه حرفای بنده میشید نمایشگاه کتاب تهران نزدیکه حتما دوجلد کتاب بخونید..یاعلی...تلاش امید امید امید


 بودی حالا

----------


## Lullaby

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Itak


من نمیفهمم اخه استارتر از کجا این کاربرا رو میشناسه و از نیت قلبیشون با خبره؟
بشین بخون بعضیا هستن خودشون نمیتونن و خب تقصیری هم ندارن بیچاره ها طبق چیزی که دیدن نظر میدن 
دوران مدرسه رو یادت بیار مگه همه شاگرد اول بودن؟
بشین بخون . و به این دقت کن از کی نظر میگیری


آجی بخدا هیچ چیز نشد نداره پس چته اونقدر ناامید نباش بخدا 20000 کشوری خیلی اسونه...چرا اینقدر به خودت فشار میاری_

----------


## Navid70

> همیشه هرجا بودم مخالف زیاد داشتم چون منافق نبودم...بازم میگم بدونید ادمایی ک ادعای منطق بودن دارن ترس دارن منطقی نیستن..قسم ب این روزا ک برام بهترین روزای عمرمه عمرا دیگه تحت هیچ شرایطی پست بزنم ولی اینو بدونید تا بزرگ شدن خیلی فاصله دارید..امیدوارم کسایی ک لایقن پزشک مهندس بشن...بقول  شهید مطهری زمانی ب رستگاری رسیدم ک حسادت ترک کردم پاسور تمامی گناهان حسادته...دراخر میدونم باز یک سری بعد کنکور میگن تاثیر 97 چیه باز میگم مثبته اینو بهمن 94 هم گفتم خیلیا حندیدن 95 هم گفتم خنیدیدن باز مثبت شد...این روزا میگذرن ولی 10سال بعد متوجه حرفای بنده میشید نمایشگاه کتاب تهران نزدیکه حتما دوجلد کتاب بخونید..یاعلی...تلاش امید امید امید


گاهی وقتا فکر میکنیم از دهنمون گل میباره ولی افسوس که شرو وری بیش نیست.
10 سال بعد چیه میلیون ها سال زمان میبره بتونیم صحبتای شما رو بفهمیم
به جای نمایشگاه کتاب یه سر به روانشناس بزن خیلی بهتره
راستی خوب رپ میگی حتما ادامه بده

----------


## _Fateme_

وای واقعا متاسفم واسه تک تکتون برای این بحثای مسخره و حتی استارتر هرکی کار خودشو بکنه وای انجمن عالیه ولی نه واسه پرسیدن این سوالا و باید بگم کسی بخواد کاری رو بکنه واسه چی بیاد از دیگران بپرسی تورو خدا بچسبید به درستون کنکور نزدیکه این تاپیکام بسته شه خیلی بهتره

----------


## mina_77

راست می گه
کنکور کار یک ساله

----------

